# Looking for OC Devonshire Castle shingles



## YellowCrow (Nov 24, 2020)

Hi, I'm new here. I have a customer needing a repair, who has Owens Corning Devonshire shingles (Castle color). Owens Corning states they have discontinued them and do not have any stock. Does anyone here have any sitting on their yard, or know where I can check? I'd like 2 or 3 squares and am glad to pay fair market value and shipping to Alabama.

Thanks,

Isaac


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Can't help you with sourcing any of those, but good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

YellowCrow said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I have a customer needing a repair, who has Owens Corning Devonshire shingles (Castle color). Owens Corning states they have discontinued them and do not have any stock. Does anyone here have any sitting on their yard, or know where I can check? I'd like 2 or 3 squares and am glad to pay fair market value and shipping to Alabama.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


Had any luck yet? Was thinking that even if you do find some, they won't match well because of different lot numbers and weathering. I'd try to sell this repair customer on a replacement of that particular roof plane, or better yet the whole thing


----------



## YellowCrow (Nov 24, 2020)

roofermann said:


> Had any luck yet? Was thinking that even if you do find some, they won't match well because of different lot numbers and weathering. I'd try to sell this repair customer on a replacement of that particular roof plane, or better yet the whole thing


Unfortunately, I need to the shingles to replace those that are to be removed to investigate an intermittent leak under warranty. To match, we'd need to do a complete re-roof on a 4 year old roof :/


----------



## John L. Dejesus (Dec 12, 2020)

YellowCrow said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I have a customer needing a repair, who has Owens Corning Devonshire shingles (Castle color). Owens Corning states they have discontinued them and do not have any stock. Does anyone here have any sitting on their yard, or know where I can check? I'd like 2 or 3 squares and am glad to pay fair market value and shipping to Alabama.
> Thanks,
> Isaac
> 
> ...


A friend of mine used Castle last year, and had it for seven years. He says they're good, and the roof had good moisture resistance. He said Owens Corning offered him a substantial discount on their new Jade roof. His replacement roof is now 3.2 years old and is showing signs of strain. He had Owens Corning put in a storm and was told it would last 5 years.


----------

